# 95 E36 Dinan M3



## eatrach (May 25, 2005)

As I promised everyone. Here are couple of pictures of my old E36 Dinan M3..  
It had the Following items:
Dinan Supercharger :thumbup: 
Dinan Springs
Dinan Throttle body
Bilstein Sport Schocks
AC Schnitzer Type III wheels
AC SChnitzer short shift kit
Superspringt Headers
Supersprint Exhaust (DTM tip)
Schrick Cams (intake and exhaust)
Eibach upper strut bar
DJ auto Ellipsoid
Phillipis HID
Clear turning signals, clear side markers, and clear tailights.
oh,, and I damn good driver  
Tell me what you think 
Eli


----------



## Sev03 (Mar 14, 2005)

looks really clean and i love those rims as well good choice


----------

